
Growing number of Venezuelans trade bolivars for Bitcoins to buy necessities - azuajef
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/dec/16/venezuela-bitcoin-economy-digital-currency-bolivars
======
davidgerard
tl;dr almost no Venezuelans trade bolivars for Bitcoins to buy necessities.

